# Alberta CGF members meet in Camrose



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

dolphinstreet and Yoda met at a small pub in Camrose on Thursday evening. The pub holds a weekly Jam session and Yoda came out to watch and hear dolphinstreet (Robert) play. Robert is a fine player with a good ear and some interesting gear. Yoda (Matt) didn't get up to play as the genre was mostly roots style and Matt is pretty much a hard rocker. Robert is the bespecticled young man with the blue shirt and even bluer Strat.


BTW, I forgot why I don't drink Rickard's Red. Major head-up.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for coming out, Yoda! I had a great time last night. I really enjoyed chatting with you. Your turn to play next time!


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

It's definitely fun when CGF members get together to jam. Way to go guys.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Love to see this happening. The community at work. :rockon:


----------

